# Will Salting Ruin My New Truck ???



## westernmdlawn (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi all...

I decided to add salting services this winter. So, I went ahead and bought a new Buyers salt spreader (tailgate spreader). I was in the hardware store today buying some dielectric grease and stuff and the guys there told me that I was gonna regret salting with my new truck. Well, its not new, but new to me. It is a 2001 F-250 with 35k miles in like new condition. I am worried that it is gonna cause my body panels to rust and chip my paint and corrode the sh*t out of all my wiring for lights and corrode the frame and everything. I am willing to spray it off thoroughly after each salting run, also I am going to do the preventative stuff like dielectric grease on everything, etc., etc. To you guys that have done this for a few seasons, is what they are telling me true? Am I going to ruin my new truck in one season? I don't want to have my body start rusting next spring and have to rewire all the lights and stuff. Thanks for any input in advance. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I salted last year for the first time with a 2001 Chevy. I can't tell that I salted with it last year. I wash it after every storm as well as the spreader and plow. I do a real good job of spraying under the bumper and rear wheel wells. This year I'm going to spray the inside of my bumper and back underside of box with corrosion x. This is great stuff but its 15 bucks a can. It is used in airplane and marine application's to stop corrosion.

Regards Mike


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

In time salting will have it's affect on your truck no matter what.Make sure you wash it good after each storm if possible and it will hold out pretty good. I have two trucks with tailgate spreaders my older truck that i don't wash as much now has some rust on the rear bumper after two years of salting.My new truck is fine so far.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Make it a good practice to wash your equipment after every run. I wash my plow, salter, atv, trailer, & truck after every storm. I have not noticed any unusual rust on my equipment. Some of my trucks that I owned in the past are still on the road & don't show any unusual signs of rust. Just keep your equipment clean. I don't know how big your town is or if you have a shop, when it is to cold for the regular carwash I go to blue beacon truck wash. Those guys in my area always seem to do a good job. :waving:


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Yah, it will destroy it, especially the wiring. You do have to wash the hell out of it, but it will still damage certain areas. Not so much the body, just nuts and bolts, wiring etc. But look at it this way- you have an excuse to buy a new truck. One thing that I do to help with this is I remove my bumper (rear) and bolt on three large (dually) mud flaps to the bottom of the truck bed. This is like a curtain keeping salt from going into the underside. You are never going to keep it out entirely, just make sure you wash it down and spray it down will some kind of a coating.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Rhino Line the bed, and make sure you get the Corrosive chemical option around the gate end. Then have the truck Rustproofed. AND wash it at LEAST weekly, underneath.I have been in the rustproofing biz for 20 years now.....Its the ONLY way to save it. I do alot of municipal dump trucks and pickups,yearly......Vehicles still rust, without the addition of your salt. Cover your investment.......


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, look at it this way. If your State, County or City puts down salt, you're still going to have the corrosive effect. At least this way, you're taking action to keep the salt off as much as possible, right?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Mick said:


> Well, look at it this way. If your State, County or City puts down salt, you're still going to have the corrosive effect. At least this way, you're taking action to keep the salt off as much as possible, right?


& Hopefully making payup


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes it will help distroy your truck, so does plowing with it, even just drivin it. That is what it is for, drive, plow, work, and make money.
it is replacable so just be sure you charge enough to pay cash for a new one. 
isn't that why you are plowing?
in salting you should make enough to buy a new truck every 2 years for cash. or you are pouring money down the drain.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Voyager AL,

I tried to PM you, apparently your not accepting them. 

I have some questions for you pertaining to rust proofing.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

TLS, I cant PM??? I tried to PM you. Admin have me blocked??


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Go to: USER CP, then OPTIONS, then ENABLE PRIVATE MESSAGING

shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Like others have said, salt will corode and make your truck rust faster. I wash my truck after every snow event. I do this at the self serve car wash. I make sure I wash the under side as best as I can and then soap it real good underneath and let it dry. I've done this for years and I think it helps to keep the underside from getting coroded and rusty. I also make sure that i wax the rear bumper a couple of times before winter sets in and spray the back of the bumper with lithium spray or silicone.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We use the same method as Andy N. You need to put a large deflector at the back of your truck to stop the salt from going under the truck. But the good news is DWAN is right. You are going to make enough money to buy a new truck. The money in this business is in the salting. If it takes an hour to plow a lot you can salt that same lot in 5 min. and make as much as you just made plowing. I consider plowing to be hard on the trucks also. I try to buy 3 year old trucks, use them for 3 years and sell them. Salting = payup


----------

